# What I did with it w/Qview



## dingle (Jul 28, 2008)

For starters, the night before I prepped the rack with approx 1/4 c. of each, balsamic vinegar and evoo. Added tbls worchester sauce, 2 cloves garlic, a few sprigs of thyme, and basil and a little lemon zest.

I then vacuum packed and left in fridge overnight.

Threw on a few of these buggers filled with creamcheese and crabmeat and added chives and parsley from the garden.

I smoked the rack of lamb over a bit of cherry wood at 225* until an internal temperature of 140* was reached. I then wrapped in foil and into the cooler until everything else was ready for plating. Cut the rack into sections of 2 ribs each.

All plated up and ready to eat.

Turned out really good. Juicy and tender. However next time I may just use salt, pepper, garlic and evoo and then smoke. Thanks for looking.


----------



## babyback (Jul 28, 2008)

That looks real good!


----------



## 1elkaholic2 (Jul 28, 2008)

that looks awsome!!!!


----------



## dingle (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Babyback and Elkaholic! Havent had lamb in a long time and this was the first time cooking it. Will do it again soon.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 28, 2008)

Mmmmm, looks excellent DINGLE!


----------



## dingle (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Miss Cowgirl! It really was yummy and the wife even ate some! Surprise!


----------



## white cloud (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks real good dingle. I had bought 1/2 of the blue ribbon winner from the county fair a few years back and really enjoyed it. Now I want to get  some more and smoke it. Ya done good, not overcooked.............PERFECT


----------



## dingle (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Cloud! The wife thought it was too rare......NOT!


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks good.  I like your plan for the next time also.  Keep it simple and let the lamb do the talking.


----------



## dingle (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Fatback. I'm with ya on the keep it simple method. I think the balsamic and worchester took away from the flavor of the lamb. It was really good though.


----------



## smoke_chef (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow... that has to go on my list of things to smoke! Looks awesome!


----------



## richtee (Jul 28, 2008)

Man, that looks very tasty. I have not had much lamb...first time I had it years back..I din't like it. I did have some grilled last year and it was awesome. Guess I need this on "the list"!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## dingle (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Richtee! If I had made a to-do list of just some things you have done my list would be too long!


----------



## krusher (Jul 28, 2008)

that looks great!!  points for good qview and doing something different.

good job


----------



## dingle (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the points Krusher! That means a lot coming from you and the number of great smokes I have seen from you.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 28, 2008)

Great q-view Dinkle.


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm with Rich, only had it once and didn't like it but those pics make me want to try it again. Nice job.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Jul 28, 2008)

How do you vac pack liquid???????????????????????????????


----------



## dingle (Jul 28, 2008)

Make the bag extra long and hang it over the counter when sealing. Makes it harder for the liquid to reach the top.


----------



## nkobswp (Jul 28, 2008)

If you plan on freezing it, freeze first then vac it. Makes it simple and easy. Beau


----------



## ronp (Jul 28, 2008)

Perfect!!


----------



## seboke (Jul 28, 2008)

That rack looked Great!  Way to go Dingle!


----------



## tybo6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Dude!!!!!!
  Wtg.....looks awsome


----------

